
Ask HN: Why is it so hard to buy a laptop with a matte (no-glare) screen? - jan-jakub
It seems most manufacturers switched to glossy or anti-glare these days. What happened to good-old matte screens?
======
tomw1808
Somebody might have more information on that, but what I observe is that you
run into two problems with those matte displays:

1\. Touch is hard and expensive. 2\. Contrast seems to be not as impressive.

Do you see any parallels to your own observations?

~~~
jan-jakub
Not at all... I see most of the non-touch laptops having glossy screens, as
well. Also, I have a Samsung 900x3c with a matte screen and it's contrast is
_very_ impressive. Not having reflections makes all the blacks really deep

------
bleachedsleet
Color accuracy on matte displays is appalling.

Also, my opinion but, it is my understanding that a matte display requires a
raised bezel around it (no edge to edge glass) which has a decided aesthetic
disadvantage.

~~~
jan-jakub
Isn't color accuracy irrelevant when the image is obstructed by glare and
reflections?

